# For the first time in 15 years (or more)



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I can take my high school ring off my finger. It has been stuck... for 15 years b/c I was so overweight. But now it comes off. WOW! Never thought that would happen. I honestly thought I would eventually have to have it cut off. 

K. Just had to share. It's the little things... 

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Sometimes it is the little things that make a big impact on us. you are doing great.Pam


----------

